# Memphis, Memphis?



## bos615

Any Memphians out there running around. Here in the land of "get off the shoulder of MY road". Where is everyone riding? Just rode out 57 or Poplar or whatever to Moscow. That was OK at best, but it beat trying Poplar around G-town or Winchester.

Let's hear it.


----------



## SpecialTater

We are here. Actually there's a pretty good contingent on RBR from the Memphis area. Of note, J's Haiku Shop (moderator on the General Board) is the Hightailer's new Prez. He leads a couple of good rides most every weekend (and on Thursday nights) out of Bartlett. Great riding out there.

Check out the hightailers website at http://www.memphishightailers.com


----------



## glaucman

*depends on the pace...*

There are several good group rides that begin in April the pace of which is usually around 20mph average. 

Trinity Commons Ride: Saturdays 8:00am @ Trinity and Germantown Rd. Usually 60-70 miles.

Mud Island Ride: Tues and Thurs 5:30pm @ Mud Island parking lot on the Miss. River. Rides to Shelby Forest usually 40 miles.

Outdoors Inc Ride: Sunday mornings 9:00am @ Outdoors store on Union Av. Rides to Shelby Forest and back usually 45miles or so.

Hope to see you there.


----------



## haiku d'etat

*Bartlett Rides*

currently

thursday 5:45 PM 35 dark miles germantown performing arts center (email for schedule)
saturday 9 AM 50 rolling miles bartlett 17-19 mph (email for schedule)
sunday noon 42 rolling miles bartlett 17-19 mph (email for schedule)

bartlett rides start at or near the bartlett performing arts and conference center and traverse roads north and north east of the start. mostly rural/country roads.

DST

thursday 5:30 PM 35 rolling miles 19-22 mph
saturday 7:30 AM 75-100+ miles 17-19 mph
sunday noon 30-40 rolling miles 17-19 mph

above rides will cancel for races & out of town events

there is also a DST ride leaving the carpet outlets on the north side of I40 at the lakeland exit, 6 pm thursday nights. 22-24 mph for 30-35 miles, usually aggressive, team driven, etc. gets a 20-35 rider pack midsummer.


----------



## SpecialTater

*More Memphis routes*



bos615 said:


> Any Memphians out there running around. Here in the land of "get off the shoulder of MY road". Where is everyone riding? Just rode out 57 or Poplar or whatever to Moscow. That was OK at best, but it beat trying Poplar around G-town or Winchester.
> 
> Let's hear it.


I forgot to add the City of Memphis website has some "official" bike route maps. They are actually pretty well done and the routes have intermittent signage. At least they remind drivers that bikes are legal on the roads. I did the East Memphis tour yesterday. Heading North on Kirby was a 25mph blast with that 60 degree south wind. Couple of "crit" type laps around the neighborhood made it 25 of the best miles I've ridden in months. Here's the ilink

http://www.cityofmemphis.org/navigate.asp?sessionID=&sec=aroundtown&opt=bikeroutehome


----------



## bos615

Thanks Tater. That was a pretty good link. I live out in C-ville, though, so I usually head east. Its feels like a mental thing to not want to head into the city where they're all trying to get you. Might have to give it a shot though.

Funny how there aren't any rides, or many anyway, out this way and only one in G-town. We might have to work on that. Yesterday (Sat) I was driving the kids to the park there in Cordova (Bert Ferguson) and we passed a group of about 10 guys smokin down the hill on Houston Levee. Almost locked up the brakes and jumped out of the car to get in there, but realized my bike was still at home. Oh well.

See ya out there.


----------



## pecos514

*Collierville area riding*

This is a late reply, simply because I am new to road biking. Didn't see your post till today.

Have you heard of the Bike World group that gets together on Tuesdays, Fridays and Sundays?

Tuesdays 6pm from the shop, 20-22 miles, 18 to 21 mph

Fridays 1pm from the shop 20-25 miles, 18 to 19 mph

Sundays from Coll-Arlington at Shelton, 30 miles, 18 to 21 mph

Contact the Bike World gang (853-5569) for more info. Rides are about to be rescheduled due to dwindling daylight.


----------



## BNA_roadie

*I wish I'd brought our bikes over*

my wife and I stayed in Midtown last weekend for the 30th anniversary of Pure Prairie League at Southwestern/Rhodes. We had a blast. I love to visit Memphis.


----------



## haiku d'etat

re: bike world.

i'll say one thing, and leave it on its own merit:

support the local shops that support local events.

ever see their name on centuries, tours, races?

nuf said.


----------



## handsomerob

I am a new roadie and would be interested in getting in on some group rides or just finding an occasional riding partner. I have just moved to G-town, and have a nice loop that I have been riding down Neshoba to Kimbrough to Wolf River Pkwy to Kirby and back to Neshoba. I sometimes dip in and out of the neighborhoods and have also ridden down the Greenway for the nice scenery. Yesterday, I rode with a neighbor out by Houston High School and it was a lot of fun. If anyone rides anywhere around here and would like to get together sometime, PM me.

To be fair, I am a new rider and I don't want to hold up anyone's pace as I am getting up to speed fitness-wise. So to give a point of reference, I have been going on solo 10-15 mile rides at about 13-15mph average without pushing too hard. My ride yesterday with a very gratious and much better conditioned neighbor felt a bit faster, mostly because he led. Wow, is drafting nice  

I see a bunch of riders going up and down Neshoba, does anyone have an organized ride in the area? Anyone want to start one? I have been going out after 9pm on occasion (kids are in bed by then) and there is almost no traffic, so if anyone wants to go on evening rides that will be cool with me.


----------



## handsomerob

As a compilation from previous posts will anyone in the know comment on the number of people or existence of the following rides. Also, if you know of any more rides going on, please feel free to post. I had read on www.memphishightailers.com about the Sunday 8am ride at SuperLo and drove over but nobody was there, so I came home and rode solo. Would greatly appreciate some help confirming area group rides. Thanks.

Tuesdays 6pm from the shop, 20-22 miles, 18 to 21 mph

Fridays 1pm from the shop 20-25 miles, 18 to 19 mph

Sundays from Coll-Arlington at Shelton, 30 miles, 18 to 21 mph

Contact the Bike World gang (853-5569) for more info. Rides are about to be rescheduled due to dwindling daylight.

currently

thursday 5:45 PM 35 dark miles germantown performing arts center (email for schedule)
saturday 9 AM 50 rolling miles bartlett 17-19 mph (email for schedule)
sunday noon 42 rolling miles bartlett 17-19 mph (email for schedule)

bartlett rides start at or near the bartlett performing arts and conference center and traverse roads north and north east of the start. mostly rural/country roads.

DST

thursday 5:30 PM 35 rolling miles 19-22 mph
saturday 7:30 AM 75-100+ miles 17-19 mph
sunday noon 30-40 rolling miles 17-19 mph

Trinity Commons Ride: Saturdays 8:00am @ Trinity and Germantown Rd. Usually 60-70 miles.

Mud Island Ride: Tues and Thurs 5:30pm @ Mud Island parking lot on the Miss. River. Rides to Shelby Forest usually 40 miles.

Outdoors Inc Ride: Sunday mornings 9:00am @ Outdoors store on Union Av. Rides to Shelby Forest and back usually 45miles or so.

Day Time Starting Location Level Distance
Tuesday 5:45pm Germantown (see details) C, D 20-25 
Howard McVay Park in Germantown. Ride leaves Promptly at 5:45pm. 

Thursday 5:30pm BPAC C, D 34 
Thursday night Thrill ride leaves Bartlett Performing Arts Center promptly at 5:30pm. Distance is approximately 34 miles. 

Saturday 8:00 a.m. SuperLo B-D 25 miles 
The Saturday morning ride is a social ride that averages 12-14 mph. Routes are decided the morning of the ride and usually vary from 25-35 miles. Start location is SuperLo foods parking lot, 4735 Southern Avenue.

Saturday 8:00 a.m. Bartlett Performing Arts Center & Belz Factory Outlet A, B 55-75 miles

Sunday 8:00 a.m. SuperLo B-D 25 miles

Thanks for any input.


----------



## vis8892

Just a quick comment on rides in Memphis. Now that it's Jan., most Sat. rides now start at 9a. The ride at RB's from Wolfchase still starts at 7a I think.

Personally, I've been doing the Trinity ride, but that one might be a bit faster than you'd like.

Check out Yahoo Groups, there is one for Memphis Cycling:

http://sports.groups.yahoo.com/group/MemphisCycling/?yguid=214914985

There's a link for a calendar with ride times and locations. I think it is fairly up to date. Be sure to click the links on the calendar for the ride times, those listed on the calendar page are not accurate. You can always post to this group if you're looking for a ride.

As for the hightailers, they don't seem to have much ride activity until it starts to get warmer. For your current distance and speed, check out RB's Saturday ride and the Hightailer rides once they start up again.

Kurt


----------



## haiku d'etat

the thursday bpacc ride is one i started up a couple years ago. it's now a hit-n-miss depending on weather and other goings on. yesterday there was ONE person at that ride. we mostly ride fixies on sundays, but shifty bikes are welcome too.

memphis hightailers rides pick up when the time changes again. the saturday superlo ride might be a good place to start, but expect the pace to be a little slower than you might like, the ride to be fairly social, and lots of inner-city riding.

RB's ride/s might be a little quick for your stated pace. lots of triathletes, etc.

as for the hightailers as an organization, it went from being a racing club in the 80s to a touring club in the 90s. i was the president two years ago, and through three years of being on the board of directors, worked dilligently to make it a club for everyone, not just touring or "ride to eat" folks. i think it's re-awakened some...but i'll never be sure if it was a lost cause.


----------



## hfc

RB's rides are at 8 AM in the winter (now) and usually switch over to 7 AM in March. Winter rides avg speed is about 17 mph which should be OK for you riding in a pack. The group is good about not letting folks get dropped.

The Hightailers website seems to be OOC as of my last check a week or so ago. If you happen to work at the Navy base in Millington, ther's a group of regular riders out there I can hook you up with although I'm usually too busy to ride during the work day.


----------



## handsomerob

hfc said:


> RB's rides are at 8 AM in the winter (now) and usually switch over to 7 AM in March. Winter rides avg speed is about 17 mph which should be OK for you riding in a pack. The group is good about not letting folks get dropped.
> 
> The Hightailers website seems to be OOC as of my last check a week or so ago. If you happen to work at the Navy base in Millington, ther's a group of regular riders out there I can hook you up with although I'm usually too busy to ride during the work day.


I went to RB's website and they seem very rider friendly as a shop, so I will have to check them out. I was impressed by their open invitation to come train on their trainers. It is BYOB (Bring Yor Own Bike) as it should be and I think I would enjoy meeting some other riders.

Given family responsibilities, night riding has become a pretty good option for me, so if anyone is interested in riding in the east Memphis/Germantown area in the evening, let me know. I would like a riding partner(s) for 9pm or so rides. The kids are in bed and traffic is almost non-existant. I am a newbie so I am only looking to do about 15 or 20 miles for now.


----------



## pecos514

*Available rides (bikeworld coll.)*

Re: bikeworld, the only ride that is scheduled with any frequency this time of the year is the Friday afternoon (1:30pm), leaves the bikeworld shop and goes either south or north of Poplar depending on where the group wants to go. Right now the group is down to 2-4 riders on average.
There is one ride tomorrow (sat. 21) at 9am, starting point is the bw shop.


----------



## handsomerob

*Memphis Area Group Rides; Please reply with info!!*

Latest updates as of 1/26/06... Help fill in the question marks if you are in the know. Also, if any rides are missing or wrong please reply to this thread with info. Thanks.

Monday
NO RIDES???

Tuesday
6:00am, Peddler, 15-20 miles, 19 mph
5:30pm, Mud Island parking lot on the Miss. River. Rides to Shelby Forest, 40 miles, ? mph
5:45pm, Howard McVay Park in Germantown, 20-25 miles, ? mph
6:00pm, Bike World, 20-22 miles, 18 to 21 mph, (Call ahead to Bike World 853-5569)
6:30pm, Peddler, 15-20 miles, 15 mph? (Bad Weather = trainers inside)
starting in Spring - Bike World evening rides

Wednesday
1:30pm, Bike World, 20-25 miles, 18 to 19 mph, (Call ahead to Bike World 853-5569)

Thursday
6:00am, Peddler, 15-20 miles, 19 mph
5:30pm, Mud Island parking lot on the Miss. River. Rides to Shelby Forest usually 40 miles, ? mph
5:30pm, Bartlett Performing Arts Center, 34 miles, ? mph
5:45pm, Germantown Performing Arts Center, 35 miles, 19-22mph
6:30pm, Peddler, 15-20 miles, 17 mph (Bad Weather = trainers inside)

Friday
1:30pm, Bike World, 20-25 miles, 18 to 19 mph, (Call ahead to Bike World 853-5569

Saturday
6:00am, Peddler, 28 miles, ? mph
8:00am, RB’s Cyclery, ? miles, 17 mph
8:00am, Trinity Commons @ Trinity and Germantown Rd. Up to 60-70 miles, ? mph
9:00am, SuperLo, 25-35 miles, 12-14 mph
9:00am, Outdoors on Union, ? miles, ? mph
9:00am, Bartlett Performing Arts Center, 50 miles, 17-19 mph
9:00am, Bike World, ? miles, ? mph (Call ahead to Bike World 853-5569)


Sunday
9:00am, SuperLo, 25 miles, ? mph 
9:00am, Outdoors store on Union Av. Rides to Shelby Forest and back usually 45miles or so.
1:00pm, Bartlett Performing Arts Center, 42 miles, 17-19 mph
starting in Spring - Bike World Coll-Arlington at Shelton, 30 miles, 18 to 21 mph (Call ahead to Bike World 853-5569)


----------



## jd3

*Handsomerob*

The Peddler on Highland has two night rides during the week. Tuesday night is a beginers / intermediate no drop ride, We ride about 15 miles to Overton Park and back. Thursday is a faster, you better keep, up ride. Average speed is about 17, so it's not that bad and nobody gets left downtown by themself. The ride goes downtown and back, with a quick trip over the Auction St. Bridge to Mud Island. Both rides are supposed to be @ 6:30 pm. The Thursday ride normaly does not leave to about 7:00. Rain or temps below 45 or so, It's trainers inside. The Sat./Sun/ Super-Lo rides are at 9:00 am in the winter. They will change back to 8:00 with daylight savings time. I do a lot of riding at night. Later in the summer I wouldn't mind getting with you for some 9:00 pm & later rides.


----------



## haiku d'etat

hey fellers, we're headed to the nudie bar at summer and white station.

wanna go? 8:50/9pm. see ya there?

PM me for a celly #.


----------



## jd3

haiku d'etat said:


> hey fellers, we're headed to the nudie bar at summer and white station.
> 
> wanna go? 8:50/9pm. see ya there?
> 
> PM me for a celly #.


Better keep your eye out for Bill Gibbons.


----------



## lanpope

jd3 said:


> Better keep your eye out for Bill Gibbons.


Whoa - You mean General Gibbons?

LP


----------



## handsomerob

jd3 said:


> The Peddler on Highland has two night rides during the week. Tuesday night is a beginers / intermediate no drop ride, We ride about 15 miles to Overton Park and back. Thursday is a faster, you better keep, up ride. Average speed is about 17, so it's not that bad and nobody gets left downtown by themself. The ride goes downtown and back, with a quick trip over the Auction St. Bridge to Mud Island. Both rides are supposed to be @ 6:30 pm. The Thursday ride normaly does not leave to about 7:00. Rain or temps below 45 or so, It's trainers inside. The Sat./Sun/ Super-Lo rides are at 9:00 am in the winter. They will change back to 8:00 with daylight savings time. I do a lot of riding at night. Later in the summer I wouldn't mind getting with you for some 9:00 pm & later rides.


Thanks for the update on the rides. I will try to make one of the Super-Lo rides this weekend. As far as the night rides what roads are you guys using? I would love to ride downtown and I enjoy riding at night, but I am no daredevil. Thanks.


----------



## handsomerob

Latest updates as of 1/26/06... Help fill in the question marks if you are in the know. Also, if any rides are missing or wrong please reply to this thread with info. Thanks.

Monday
NO RIDES???

Tuesday
6:00am, Peddler, 15-20 miles, 19 mph
5:30pm, Mud Island parking lot on the Miss. River. Rides to Shelby Forest, 40 miles, ? mph
5:45pm, Howard McVay Park in Germantown, 20-25 miles, ? mph
6:00pm, Bike World, 20-22 miles, 18 to 21 mph, (Call ahead to Bike World 853-5569)
6:30pm, Peddler, 15-20 miles, 15 mph? (Bad Weather = trainers inside)
starting in Spring - Bike World evening rides

Wednesday
1:30pm, Bike World, 20-25 miles, 18 to 19 mph, (Call ahead to Bike World 853-5569)

Thursday
6:00am, Peddler, 15-20 miles, 19 mph
5:30pm, Mud Island parking lot on the Miss. River. Rides to Shelby Forest usually 40 miles, ? mph
5:30pm, Bartlett Performing Arts Center, 34 miles, ? mph
5:45pm, Germantown Performing Arts Center, 35 miles, 19-22mph
6:30pm, Peddler, 15-20 miles, 17 mph (Bad Weather = trainers inside)

Friday
1:30pm, Bike World, 20-25 miles, 18 to 19 mph, (Call ahead to Bike World 853-5569

Saturday
6:00am, Peddler, 28 miles, ? mph
8:00am, RB’s Cyclery, ? miles, 17 mph
8:00am, Trinity Commons @ Trinity and Germantown Rd. Up to 60-70 miles, ? mph
9:00am, SuperLo, 25-35 miles, 12-14 mph
9:00am, Outdoors on Union, ? miles, ? mph
9:00am, Bartlett Performing Arts Center, 50 miles, 17-19 mph
9:00am, Bike World, ? miles, ? mph (Call ahead to Bike World 853-5569)


Sunday
9:00am, SuperLo, 25 miles, ? mph 
9:00am, Outdoors store on Union Av. Rides to Shelby Forest and back usually 45miles or so.
1:00pm, Bartlett Performing Arts Center, 42 miles, 17-19 mph
starting in Spring - Bike World Coll-Arlington at Shelton, 30 miles, 18 to 21 mph (Call ahead to Bike World 853-5569)


----------



## hfc

handsomerob said:


> Latest updates as of 1/26/06... Help fill in the question marks if you are in the know. Also, if any rides are missing or wrong please reply to this thread with info. Thanks.
> 
> Monday
> NO RIDES???
> 
> Tuesday
> 6:00am, Peddler, 15-20 miles, 19 mph
> 5:30pm, Mud Island parking lot on the Miss. River. Rides to Shelby Forest, 40 miles, ? mph
> 5:45pm, Howard McVay Park in Germantown, 20-25 miles, ? mph
> 6:00pm, Bike World, 20-22 miles, 18 to 21 mph, (Call ahead to Bike World 853-5569)
> 6:30pm, Peddler, 15-20 miles, 15 mph? (Bad Weather = trainers inside)
> starting in Spring - Bike World evening rides
> 
> Wednesday
> 1:30pm, Bike World, 20-25 miles, 18 to 19 mph, (Call ahead to Bike World 853-5569)
> 
> Thursday
> 6:00am, Peddler, 15-20 miles, 19 mph
> 5:30pm, Mud Island parking lot on the Miss. River. Rides to Shelby Forest usually 40 miles, ? mph
> 5:30pm, Bartlett Performing Arts Center, 34 miles, ? mph
> 5:45pm, Germantown Performing Arts Center, 35 miles, 19-22mph
> 6:30pm, Peddler, 15-20 miles, 17 mph (Bad Weather = trainers inside)
> 
> Friday
> 1:30pm, Bike World, 20-25 miles, 18 to 19 mph, (Call ahead to Bike World 853-5569
> 
> Saturday
> 6:00am, Peddler, 28 miles, ? mph
> 8:00am, RB’s Cyclery, ? miles, 17 mph
> 8:00am, Trinity Commons @ Trinity and Germantown Rd. Up to 60-70 miles, ? mph
> 9:00am, SuperLo, 25-35 miles, 12-14 mph
> 9:00am, Outdoors on Union, ? miles, ? mph
> 9:00am, Bartlett Performing Arts Center, 50 miles, 17-19 mph
> 9:00am, Bike World, ? miles, ? mph (Call ahead to Bike World 853-5569)
> 
> 
> Sunday
> 9:00am, SuperLo, 25 miles, ? mph
> 9:00am, Outdoors store on Union Av. Rides to Shelby Forest and back usually 45miles or so.
> 1:00pm, Bartlett Performing Arts Center, 42 miles, 17-19 mph
> starting in Spring - Bike World Coll-Arlington at Shelton, 30 miles, 18 to 21 mph (Call ahead to Bike World 853-5569)



Saturday RB Rides start at 7 AM when the weather warms up. Distances are 50-55 miles in winter stretching out to 70-85 miles in the brutal summer heat. Avg speed creeps up in the summer but no one gets dropped.


----------



## handsomerob

hfc said:


> Saturday RB Rides start at 7 AM when the weather warms up. Distances are 50-55 miles in winter stretching out to 70-85 miles in the brutal summer heat. Avg speed creeps up in the summer but no one gets dropped.


that is because I haven't ridden w/you yet


----------



## jd3

handsomerob said:


> Thanks for the update on the rides. I will try to make one of the Super-Lo rides this weekend. As far as the night rides what roads are you guys using? I would love to ride downtown and I enjoy riding at night, but I am no daredevil. Thanks.


Thursday nights. Central to East Parkway to N. Parkway. N.Parkway all the way downtown. Front St. to Vance. East on Vance, it turns into Peabody. Then over to Central and back. All the streets are fine except E.Parkway. I would never ride it by myself. It's OK in the group. We had a really nice ride tonight.


----------



## hfc

*Ha Ha*



handsomerob said:


> that is because I haven't ridden w/you yet


You have to catch me first.


----------



## handsomerob

hfc said:


> You have to catch me first.


Actually, my ill intended joke was the other way around. You haven't dropped anyone yet because you haven't ridden with anyone AS SLOW AS me.  

I have gone from never riding a road bike a few months ago, to 20+ miles an outing at 15+mph. Best outing so far was 38 miles at a little over 15mph (although when someone wasn't having to wait at the turns for me, I was usually making a feeble attempt at drafting.)

Which brings me to another point. I have read a lot of notes about "roadie snobs", but I have yet to meet someone on the road that wasn't really friendly. Guess it is the southern hospitality.


----------



## hfc

handsomerob said:


> Actually, my ill intended joke was the other way around. You haven't dropped anyone yet because you haven't ridden with anyone AS SLOW AS me.
> 
> I have gone from never riding a road bike a few months ago, to 20+ miles an outing at 15+mph. Best outing so far was 38 miles at a little over 15mph (although when someone wasn't having to wait at the turns for me, I was usually making a feeble attempt at drafting.)
> 
> Which brings me to another point. I have read a lot of notes about "roadie snobs", but I have yet to meet someone on the road that wasn't really friendly. Guess it is the southern hospitality.


Sorry; you got my plumage all in a fluff. Sounds like good progress. Your speed will pick up as your base mileage increases over the next few months. 

I agree with your other point. I've only encountered one unfriendly rider here. I've seen him out in Shelby Forest a couple of times, riding alone, easy pace, nice bike, no helmet. No acknowledgement of the wave, not even a turn of the head.


----------



## Stikmon

I live is SE Missouri, I'm interested in maybe coming south to ride on the weekend rides, I'm not up to big mileage yet, Are there any shorter rides planned in the spring?

Thanks, Marc


----------



## MarkMHicks

*Any other Slow Riders?*

Any other slow riders out there. I live in Collierville and I am interested in finding a small group to ride with once every week or so. I have been riding solo around Collierville for 20 to 25 miles at about 13½ to 14 miles an hour.

I can ride this coming Friday thru Sunday (2-24/2-26-2006) and the long range forecast is for sunny skies and high’s in the 50’s. I would prefer Friday or Saturday morning.

Mark M. Hicks
[email protected]
Mobile 901-219-6231


----------



## hfc

MarkMHicks said:


> Any other slow riders out there. I live in Collierville and I am interested in finding a small group to ride with once every week or so. I have been riding solo around Collierville for 20 to 25 miles at about 13½ to 14 miles an hour.
> 
> I can ride this coming Friday thru Sunday (2-24/2-26-2006) and the long range forecast is for sunny skies and high’s in the 50’s. I would prefer Friday or Saturday morning.
> 
> Mark M. Hicks
> [email protected]
> Mobile 901-219-6231


I just got an e-mail from RB saying he's starting a slower group ride 8 AM on Saturdays. Distance is 30-40 miles with 14-16 mph pace.


----------



## handsomerob

*Ride Updates as of 3/2/2006*

Help fill in the question marks if you are in the know. Also, if any rides are missing or wrong please reply to this thread with info and I will update it. Thanks.

Monday
NO RIDES???

Tuesday
6:00am, Peddler, 15-20 miles, 19 mph
5:30pm, Mud Island parking lot on the Miss. River. Rides to Shelby Forest, 40 miles, ? mph
5:45pm, Howard McVay Park in Germantown, 20-25 miles, ? mph
6:00pm, Bike World, 20-22 miles, 18 to 21 mph, (Call ahead to Bike World 853-5569)
6:30pm, Peddler, 15-20 miles, 15 mph? (Bad Weather = trainers inside)
starting in Spring - Bike World evening rides

Wednesday
1:30pm, Bike World, 20-25 miles, 18 to 19 mph, (Call ahead to Bike World 853-5569)

Thursday
6:00am, Peddler, 15-20 miles, 19 mph
5:30pm, Mud Island parking lot on the Miss. River. Rides to Shelby Forest usually 40 miles, ? mph
5:30pm, Bartlett Performing Arts Center, 34 miles, ? mph
5:45pm, Germantown Performing Arts Center, 35 miles, 19-22mph
6:30pm, Peddler, 15-20 miles, 17 mph (Bad Weather = trainers inside)

Friday
1:30pm, Bike World, 20-25 miles, 18 to 19 mph, (Call ahead to Bike World 853-5569

Saturday
6:00am, Peddler, 28 miles, ? mph
8:00am, RB’s Cyclery, ? miles, 17 mph
*8:00am, RB's Cyclery, 30-40 miles, 14-16 mph <--- Just added*
8:00am, Trinity Commons @ Trinity and Germantown Rd. Up to 60-70 miles, ? mph
9:00am, SuperLo, 25-35 miles, 12-14 mph
9:00am, Outdoors on Union, ? miles, ? mph
9:00am, Bartlett Performing Arts Center, 50 miles, 17-19 mph
9:00am, Bike World, ? miles, ? mph (Call ahead to Bike World 853-5569)


Sunday
9:00am, SuperLo, 25 miles, ? mph 
9:00am, Outdoors store on Union Av. Rides to Shelby Forest and back usually 45miles or so.
1:00pm, Bartlett Performing Arts Center, 42 miles, 17-19 mph
starting in Spring - Bike World Coll-Arlington at Shelton, 30 miles, 18 to 21 mph (Call ahead to Bike World 853-5569)


----------



## handsomerob

*Germantown Ride (Big House Loop)*

Weather and schedule permitting, my neighbor(s) and I are riding from Neshoba Rd in G'town to a loop in a neighborhood off Johnson Rd. (right at 7 miles one way) on Tuesday and Thursday afternoons at 6:00pm. The loop we ride to has a loop within a loop so slower riders can cut across (1.7 mile loop) and faster riders can go the longer route (2.2 mile loop) and no one can get left behind in a circle. I am the slowest rider at about 16.5mph, but I am increasing my avg speed with just about every ride. Basically it is about a 14-15 mile round trip to the loop where we normally do about 5 or 6 laps (of 1.7 or 2.2 miles or a mix of both). On an average ride I do about 24 miles and he does about 27 due to the longer loop. Any enthusiasts are welcome to join us along the way. We do ride on Farmington/Dogwood for a bit getting out there so make sure you bring a flashing tail light. The loops are fairly well lit with street lamps, but there are definitely parts of our route (especially the return route, I don't know the turn streets on it) where it is a very good idea to have a headlight. If you are interested in riding PM me for my address if you want to meet there.

edited... Forgot to add, being the slow guy and a newbie, I will be happy to reward anyone's provision of a nice draft with a cold beverage of choice at the end of the ride. If you're a Clydesdale then you can have two.


----------



## handsomerob

We had a great ride last night, and we picked up a 4th rider along the way to the loop. I posted my personal best avg. speed of 16.9mph and clocked a little over 27 miles. My neighbor averaged somewhere north of 18mph for almost 30 miles. 

*Come out and join us*

I posted a map of the route above so come out and join us on Tuesdays and Thursdays starting at 6pm. We try to catch a Saturday or Sunday ride too. Anyway the weatherman gives us a 30% chance of Thundershowers on Thursday night, but if the rain holds out we should have 5 or 6 riders for Thursday night. PM me if you are interested.


----------



## handsomerob

*Midnight Ride tonight!!!*

Here is the link if anyone is interested. :thumbsup: 

http://www.memphisseniors.com/BikeTour2006/bikehome06.htm#sCHEDULE


----------



## j__h

handsomerob said:


> *Come out and join us*


Join the 'Handsomerob Riders Cult'...you know you want to....I have and have enjoyed it. (we're up to about 8)..who's on beer duty next week?


----------



## handsomerob

j__h said:


> Join the 'Handsomerob Riders Cult'...you know you want to....I have and have enjoyed it. (we're up to about 8)..who's on beer duty next week?


As far as the ride goes.... I think it is affectionately called... "The Big House Loop", but I guess the non-velo members could use a moniker too.

I think the beer rotation goes as follows:

lemonlime
handsomerob
eggshell
j___h 

Since you bought last night, that would mean lemonlime is on beer duty next.....unless we can get another lush to join us before Tuesday.


----------



## thpeyton

handsomerob said:


> Here is the link if anyone is interested. :thumbsup:
> 
> http://www.memphisseniors.com/BikeTour2006/bikehome06.htm#sCHEDULE



Is this the same ride that has started in Overton Square before? Or is that another bike ride? Any other Memphis midnight rides?


----------



## j__h

thpeyton said:


> Is this the same ride that has started in Overton Square before? Or is that another bike ride? Any other Memphis midnight rides?



Thats the only midnight ride I know about her. It very well may have been in Overton Square before, but I wouldn't know because I just started riding it last year.


----------



## j__h

*Update list*

Tuesday & Thursday
6:00am, Peddler, 15-20 miles, 19 mph
5:30pm, Mud Island parking lot on the Miss. River. Rides to Shelby Forest, 40 miles, ? mph
5:45pm, Howard McVay Park in Germantown, 20-25 miles, ? mph
6:00pm, Bike World, 20-22 miles, 18 to 21 mph, (Call ahead to Bike World 853-5569)
6:00pm Leaving from Handsomerobs neighborhood on Neshoba - Big house loop. ~25 miles, 17-27 mph
6:00pm Germantown Center, Velocity Sports ride, Miles? MPH? (Bonus some attractive girls ride with them. :thumbsup: )
6:30pm, Peddler, 15-20 miles, 15 mph? (Bad Weather = trainers inside)


----------



## handsomerob

How many RBR'rs are in for the Bluff City Blues Century on October 14th.

I think so far we have myself and 

Lemonlime
Eggshell

and possibly

J__H
Haiku d'tat


----------



## jd3

*I'll be there*



handsomerob said:


> How many RBR'rs are in for the Bluff City Blues Century on October 14th.
> 
> I think so far we have myself and
> 
> Lemonlime
> Eggshell
> 
> and possibly
> 
> J__H
> Haiku d'tat


You might see me. I'll have my Hightailer kit on.


----------



## lemonlime

jd3 said:


> You might see me. I'll have my Hightailer kit on.


In that case you'll be sure to stick out.


----------



## handsomerob

So far I only know of three RBR'rs that are doing the century this Saturday October 14th.

Is anyone else going?? Roll call y'all.


----------



## tnroadie

Not riding but will be working as a rolling SAG. I helped put together the century route and it will include a 14% climb up Richardson Landing. We have also included a big brown dog to help chase you up the hill. We also will be climbing up Bluff Road from Pryor road. Don't miss the second SAG which will be at Glen Springs Lake. It's a beautiful state park. Should be a good route except for the urban part through Frayser.


----------



## SouthTJ

I'll be there for the 64 miler. I'll be the Clydesdale on a 30 year old Italian blue steel road bike. :thumbsup: Wave to me as you go by.


----------



## lemonlime

*Route Map?*



tnroadie said:


> Not riding but will be working as a rolling SAG. I helped put together the century route and it will include a 14% climb up Richardson Landing. We have also included a big brown dog to help chase you up the hill. We also will be climbing up Bluff Road from Pryor road. Don't miss the second SAG which will be at Glen Springs Lake. It's a beautiful state park. Should be a good route except for the urban part through Frayser.


Last time I checked thhe HT website the route wasn't posted. Anyone have a link?


----------



## handsomerob

lemonlime said:


> Last time I checked thhe HT website the route wasn't posted. Anyone have a link?


I got a word document emailed to me but it is not final. 

Anyone know how long of a climb Richardson Landing is? on the route sheet I have it says begin climb at mile 61.42 and then next entry is Right turn on Pryor Rd at mile 62.71. Is it uphill for the full 1.29 miles? Is it more (continuing climb on Pryor)? 

I think I need to do some hill intervals.....


----------



## tnroadie

The HT prez could not get the route map posted to the website. I did put a summary of the route under the forum section under Ride Reports thread. The Richardson Landing hill is about .50 mile long but starts at around 10%, goes to 14%, levels down to 10%, and then at the end goes back up to 14%. I was surprised at the double 14% grade on that hill. Pretty tough but not that long. Just have to watch out for the big brown dog that likes to run beside you as you huff and puff up the hill. The Bluff Road Hill is not that steep but is around 2 miles long. The average climb is probably around 4% on that hill.

There is really only about 15 miles of rolling hills and a couple of good climbs in that 15 mile segment. The climbs start at around the 50 mile mark. I think the rest of the route will be fast depending on the wind though.


----------



## jd3

handsomerob said:


> I got a word document emailed to me but it is not final.
> 
> Anyone know how long of a climb Richardson Landing is? on the route sheet I have it says begin climb at mile 61.42 and then next entry is Right turn on Pryor Rd at mile 62.71. Is it uphill for the full 1.29 miles? Is it more (continuing climb on Pryor)?
> 
> I think I need to do some hill intervals.....


I'm not sure where this is for sure. I have done some rides in that area. The climbs up the bluff are steep but not very long. Much shorter than the climb up the wall that the MS 150 does near Tunica. I'd love to see that route doc. Maby you could email it to me. What bike are you ridding? I 'll try to look for you. If you are on that great looking Nag, you won't be hard to find.


----------



## jd3

*Ride temps*

It looks like the temperature difference during the day will be about 30 deg. 45 low Friday night to a high of 75 during the ride. Figuring out what clothes to wear will be fun.


----------



## lemonlime

jd3 said:


> I'm not sure where this is for sure. I have done some rides in that area. The climbs up the bluff are steep but not very long. Much shorter than the climb up the wall that the MS 150 does near Tunica. I'd love to see that route doc. Maby you could email it to me. What bike are you ridding? I 'll try to look for you. If you are on that great looking Nag, you won't be hard to find.


Great looking 'Nag...that was what, four bike ago? HR goes through more bikes than a sailor on liberty goes through *****s!


----------



## haiku d'etat

tnroadie said:


> Not riding but will be working as a rolling SAG. I helped put together the century route and it will include a 14% climb up Richardson Landing. We have also included a big brown dog to help chase you up the hill. We also will be climbing up Bluff Road from Pryor road. Don't miss the second SAG which will be at Glen Springs Lake. It's a beautiful state park. Should be a good route except for the urban part through Frayser.


tnroadie, [email protected] richardson's landing. better put somebody at the bottom of the downhill to slow 'em down before the curve. i put that in our century route a few years ago and got many compliments about the uphill. however, it was an _optional_ leg of the century.

bet you're never gonna hear the end of whining over that one.

HR, screw hill intervals. i might walk richardson's landing, it's been awhile since i've been on a bicycle. it's gonna hurt.


----------



## handsomerob

haiku d'etat said:


> tnroadie, [email protected] richardson's landing. better put somebody at the bottom of the downhill to slow 'em down before the curve. i put that in our century route a few years ago and got many compliments about the uphill. however, it was an _optional_ leg of the century.
> 
> bet you're never gonna hear the end of whining over that one.
> 
> HR, screw hill intervals. i might walk richardson's landing, it's been awhile since i've been on a bicycle. it's gonna hurt.


Listen Mr. Randonneur,

I am staying clipped in if I have to creep up that thing at 2mph. I will do my taxes while waiting for you at the top. :thumbsup:


----------



## jd3

*Well! how did everybody do.*

How did the BCB 100 go for all the Memphis RBR's? I hit a dog and went down pretty hard at mile 25. I limped back to the Shelby county store, Bobby, the Peddeler wrench who was there, got me fixed up and I rode back to town OK. It was nice to get to meet those of you who I saw. No perment damage to the bike. The brand new $170.00 helment is another story.


----------



## SouthTJ

Ouch, that sucks. I heard Bobby talking about a guy that played chicken with a dog and lost. Looks like the helmet did its job. I did the 62 miler and averaged 17.9. Pretty good for me considering I over did it the first hour. I got in with a fast group from the start to the first SAG at the 20 mile mark and I think I got there before 9am so we made pretty good time. I stopped and they kept going. More power to 'em. Overall, I had fun but I was wishing I had worn my arm warmers and gloves with fingers the first hour and half or so but other than that it was a nice ride and very well marked. Good snacks at the SAGs too.


----------



## handsomerob

I heard that exact same thing from Bobby too..... 

Was that the big black dog that was on the left side of the road? It saw me and came running, but I got the jump on it and thankfully made it to the down hill. 

If it was the same dog that came after me, it was HUGE..... I hope you killed the SOB. Some dogs are "racers" and not "chasers". The "racer" dogs will stay on their property and just race parallel to you for the length of the property. The "chasers" seem to be looking for trouble. 

All told, I encountered 4 serious dogs, two racers and two chasers. The other chaser was a 3 legged dog that came from friggin' nowhere. Fast, low to the ground, and stealthy as hell, it didn't start barking until it was only 15-20 ft away..... I have no idea how it ran so fast missing a front leg.


----------



## jd3

There were 3 dogs that came out of the yard of a house that was on the left. Two looked like small labs and one was chow looking dog. I had another ridder to my left. I lost sight of one dog behind the other bike. The dog cut just in front of him and I nailed it broadside.


----------



## handsomerob

jd3 said:


> There were 3 dogs that came out of the yard of a house that was on the left. Two looked like small labs and one was chow looking dog. I had another ridder to my left. I lost sight of one dog behind the other bike. The dog cut just in front of him and I nailed it broadside.



If it was the same house I am thinking of that damned owner was outside when I went past. Was he there? I would send him a bill for the helmet in leiu of a lawsuit for negligence.


----------



## jd3

handsomerob said:


> If it was the same house I am thinking of that damned owner was outside when I went past. Was he there? I would send him a bill for the helmet in leiu of a lawsuit for negligence.


Yea, they were in the front yard. But their dog was tied up in the backyard. The 3 dogs that chased everybody were strays. The homeowner claimed to have called Shelby Co. anminal control but they would not come get them.


----------



## handsomerob

I just cross-referenced this thread in a MemphisCycling forum and was wondering what rides are still on for the winter months.

I know RB's Cyclery has gone to 1 ride on Saturday starting at 8am (I heard it will break into groups if needed??) 

What other rides are still on for the winter riders?


----------



## jd3

handsomerob said:


> I just cross-referenced this thread in a MemphisCycling forum and was wondering what rides are still on for the winter months.
> 
> I know RB's Cyclery has gone to 1 ride on Saturday starting at 8am (I heard it will break into groups if needed??)
> 
> What other rides are still on for the winter riders?


All the Peddler (Highland) shop rides go on through the winter. The Tu/Th night rides will be trainer rides in store if rain or temps near freezing. 
http://www.peddlerbikeshop.com/events.html

The Hightailers Sat / Su Super-Lo rides go on all winter starting @ 9:00 am
http://memphishightailers.clubexpress.com/content.aspx?page_id=22&club_id=631861&module_id=8735


----------



## bos615

The Bike World rides, starting in Collierville, have become a little less organized and more disjointed, but there are still people riding on the weekends and sometimes in the middle of the day during the week. I was hoping to keep riding through the winter, but I'm quickly realizing that I really, really, really don't like riding in the cold and wind, meowwwwww.... So I think I've made peace with the fact I'll probably be doing lots of indoor work, and running in the cold (I don't mind running in the cold, weird)

www.bikeworldtn.com


----------



## handsomerob

Any other Memphis area people planning on the 3 State 3 Mountain ride on May 5th??

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=82045


----------



## j__h

Just a quick update

Monday
NO RIDES???

Tuesday
6:00am, Peddler, 15-20 miles, 19 mph
5:30pm, Mud Island parking lot on the Miss. River. Rides to Shelby Forest, 40 miles, ? mph
5:45pm, Howard McVay Park in Germantown, 20-25 miles, ? mph
6:00pm, Bike World, 20-22 miles, 18 to 21 mph, (Call ahead to Bike World 853-5569)
6:30pm, Peddler, 15-20 miles, 15 mph? (Bad Weather = trainers inside)
starting in Spring - Bike World evening rides

Wednesday
1:30pm, Bike World, 20-25 miles, 18 to 19 mph, (Call ahead to Bike World 853-5569)
6:00 pm, Memphis Thunder Ride - Leaves from Walgreens on Hacks Cross

Thursday
6:00am, Peddler, 15-20 miles, 19 mph
5:30pm, Mud Island parking lot on the Miss. River. Rides to Shelby Forest usually 40 miles, ? mph
5:30pm, Bartlett Performing Arts Center, 34 miles, ? mph
5:45pm, Germantown Performing Arts Center, 35 miles, 19-22mph
6:30pm, Peddler, 15-20 miles, 17 mph (Bad Weather = trainers inside)

Friday
1:30pm, Bike World, 20-25 miles, 18 to 19 mph, (Call ahead to Bike World 853-5569

Saturday
6:00am, Peddler, 28 miles, ? mph
8:00am, RB’s Cyclery, ? miles, 17 mph
8:00am, RB's Cyclery, 30-40 miles, 14-16 mph <--- Just added
8:00am, Trinity Commons @ Trinity and Germantown Rd. Up to 60-70 miles, ? mph
9:00am, SuperLo, 25-35 miles, 12-14 mph
9:00am, Outdoors on Union, ? miles, ? mph
9:00am, Bartlett Performing Arts Center, 50 miles, 17-19 mph
9:00am, Bike World, ? miles, ? mph (Call ahead to Bike World 853-5569)


Sunday
9:00am, SuperLo, 25 miles, ? mph
9:00am, Outdoors store on Union Av. Rides to Shelby Forest and back usually 45miles or so.
1:00pm, Bartlett Performing Arts Center, 42 miles, 17-19 mph
starting in Spring - Bike World Coll-Arlington at Shelton, 30 miles, 18 to 21 mph (Call ahead to Bike World 853-5569)


----------



## botto

j__h said:


> Just a quick update
> 
> Monday
> NO RIDES???
> 
> Tuesday
> 6:00am, Peddler, 15-20 miles, 19 mph
> 5:30pm, Mud Island parking lot on the Miss. River. Rides to Shelby Forest, 40 miles, ? mph
> 5:45pm, Howard McVay Park in Germantown, 20-25 miles, ? mph
> 6:00pm, Bike World, 20-22 miles, 18 to 21 mph, (Call ahead to Bike World 853-5569)
> 6:30pm, Peddler, 15-20 miles, 15 mph? (Bad Weather = trainers inside)
> starting in Spring - Bike World evening rides
> 
> Wednesday
> 1:30pm, Bike World, 20-25 miles, 18 to 19 mph, (Call ahead to Bike World 853-5569)
> 6:00 pm, Memphis Thunder Ride - Leaves from Walgreens on Hacks Cross
> 
> Thursday
> 6:00am, Peddler, 15-20 miles, 19 mph
> 5:30pm, Mud Island parking lot on the Miss. River. Rides to Shelby Forest usually 40 miles, ? mph
> 5:30pm, Bartlett Performing Arts Center, 34 miles, ? mph
> 5:45pm, Germantown Performing Arts Center, 35 miles, 19-22mph
> 6:30pm, Peddler, 15-20 miles, 17 mph (Bad Weather = trainers inside)
> 
> Friday
> 1:30pm, Bike World, 20-25 miles, 18 to 19 mph, (Call ahead to Bike World 853-5569
> 
> Saturday
> 6:00am, Peddler, 28 miles, ? mph
> 8:00am, RB’s Cyclery, ? miles, 17 mph
> 8:00am, RB's Cyclery, 30-40 miles, 14-16 mph <--- Just added
> 8:00am, Trinity Commons @ Trinity and Germantown Rd. Up to 60-70 miles, ? mph
> 9:00am, SuperLo, 25-35 miles, 12-14 mph
> 9:00am, Outdoors on Union, ? miles, ? mph
> 9:00am, Bartlett Performing Arts Center, 50 miles, 17-19 mph
> 9:00am, Bike World, ? miles, ? mph (Call ahead to Bike World 853-5569)
> 
> 
> Sunday
> 9:00am, SuperLo, 25 miles, ? mph
> 9:00am, Outdoors store on Union Av. Rides to Shelby Forest and back usually 45miles or so.
> 1:00pm, Bartlett Performing Arts Center, 42 miles, 17-19 mph
> starting in Spring - Bike World Coll-Arlington at Shelton, 30 miles, 18 to 21 mph (Call ahead to Bike World 853-5569)


*bump*

looks like i'll be in memphis for +/-3 months.

how many of these rides will be going on between january-march?


----------



## jd3

*keep updated here*



botto said:


> *bump*
> 
> looks like i'll be in memphis for +/-3 months.
> 
> how many of these rides will be going on between january-march?


http://memphishightailers.clubexpress.com/content.aspx?page_id=3&club_id=631861

The Peddeler rides go all year as long as the temp is above 36. The Sat. Super_Lo rides is year round. In winter the Sunday Super-Lo ride gets fewer riders than the afternoon Saints & Sinners from the same location.


----------



## wfrogge

botto said:


> *bump*
> 
> looks like i'll be in memphis for +/-3 months.
> 
> how many of these rides will be going on between january-march?



None of those weekday rides will be going on. Same Botto from Bikeforums? If so these rides might suit you better.



Starting last Tuesday night and going every Tuesday through the winter *should be every Tuesday* Cyclocross racing at Toby Park @ 7 PM. 5 dollar entry fee for beer. You will need a light and can ride whatever bike you want and or have.

Starting in a few weeks Tuesday and Thursday night "industrial park crit" *message me for the location*. This starts around 7 though ill be there around 5:30. The course is 1 mile and lit but I suggest you bring a light. Setup as training nights for my team, Memphis Velo/Smith & Nephew.

Saturday morning rides: 8 AM from RB's Bike Shop..... 8 AM From Trinity Kroger parking lot. Both rides are 50+ and the Trinity ride can at times be a hammerfest depending on what and who shows up.

Sunday morning ride: 9 AM Outdoors midtown..... 45ish miles and speed varies depending on who shows up. 18+ always


These are rides that most of the local road and tri racers will be doing. Speeds (except for the RBs ride) are 18+ and no sweep. RB's ride is a "B" ride and I am guessing will be cutting back the milage soon. This is my normal endurance ride so I will be doing at least 80 each week.. If they cut short ill keep going along with a few others. 


Send me a message if you want more details.


----------



## handsomerob

wfrogge said:


> Starting last Tuesday night and going every Tuesday through the winter *should be every Tuesday* Cyclocross racing at Toby Park @ 7 PM. 5 dollar entry fee for beer. You will need a light and can ride whatever bike you want and or have.
> 
> Starting in a few weeks Tuesday and Thursday night "industrial park crit" *message me for the location*. This starts around 7 though ill be there around 5:30. The course is 1 mile and lit but I suggest you bring a light. Setup as training nights for my team, Memphis Velo/Smith & Nephew.
> 
> Saturday morning rides: 8 AM from RB's Bike Shop..... 8 AM From Trinity Kroger parking lot. Both rides are 50+ and the Trinity ride can at times be a hammerfest depending on what and who shows up.
> 
> Sunday morning ride: 9 AM Outdoors midtown..... 45ish miles and speed varies depending on who shows up. 18+ always
> 
> 
> These are rides that most of the local road and tri racers will be doing. Speeds (except for the RBs ride) are 18+ and no sweep. RB's ride is a "B" ride and I am guessing will be cutting back the milage soon. This is my normal endurance ride so I will be doing at least 80 each week.. If they cut short ill keep going along with a few others.
> 
> 
> Send me a message if you want more details.


I raced in the cyclocross race last night and I think that it was the 2nd of a 3 race series. I haven't heard anything about it going past next Tuesday. 

As far as the RB's ride, I rode the 8am "B" ride on Saturday, but I thought that there was a "A" ride at 7am. Is that not going on anymore? 

If you are a faster rider, you should definitely check out the Trinity 8am ride. Those guys average 20+, and I think sometimes 21+. There is a local racer by the name of David Lasik sp? and I hear that he can sit out front and go off the front at 30mph at will. You will recognize him as the big guy with about a 12" drop from saddle to bar.  

What part of town are you staying?


----------



## wfrogge

The 7 AM RB ride stopped about 3 weeks ago. Only about 3 of us were showing up so we would ride out to the Arlington park and back to catch the B ride. Was giving us 80+ miles for the day.

Theres not enough daylight at 7 to ride now.


From what I understand the CX races will continue every Tuesday. Really depends on who shows up as to if its a race or just a bunch of guys riding.


----------



## botto

handsomerob said:


> I raced in the cyclocross race last night and I think that it was the 2nd of a 3 race series. I haven't heard anything about it going past next Tuesday.
> 
> As far as the RB's ride, I rode the 8am "B" ride on Saturday, but I thought that there was a "A" ride at 7am. Is that not going on anymore?
> 
> If you are a faster rider, you should definitely check out the Trinity 8am ride. Those guys average 20+, and I think sometimes 21+. There is a local racer by the name of David Lasik sp? and I hear that he can sit out front and go off the front at 30mph at will. You will recognize him as the big guy with about a 12" drop from saddle to bar.
> 
> What part of town are you staying?


not sure if this question is meant for me, but i think i'll be somewhere in Midtown.


----------



## bos615

wfrogge said:


> Starting in a few weeks Tuesday and Thursday night "industrial park crit" *message me for the location*. This starts around 7 though ill be there around 5:30. The course is 1 mile and lit but I suggest you bring a light. Setup as training nights for my team, Memphis Velo/Smith & Nephew.


Hey wfrogge, Sent you a PM. Would like to know more about the crit you are setting up.


----------



## bos615

BUMP. 

Now I've got people pestering me about this crit "I've heard about". 

Any info frogge?


----------



## botto

bump. 

any suggestions on loops/routes/roads to train on for someone who's living not that far from the UofM?


----------



## handsomerob

botto said:


> bump.
> 
> any suggestions on loops/routes/roads to train on for someone who's living not that far from the UofM?


most "training" rides seem to be north or east of you. Going towards Shelby Forest or Collierville. The roads in the city are not conducive to pacelines or tight packs. 

Just about every bike shop and club has a few standard rides. The two most "competitive" that you can just show up for tend to be the Trinity ride (leaves from the Kroger at Trinity Commons in Cordova) or the RB's "A" ride. I would say that you need to be in competitive shape not to get dropped. I normally ride between 80-100 miles per week and there is no way for me to keep up on either of these rides. The guys are these rides typically are racers and slow folks will get dropped, so if you can't average 20+... bring a map of the area. (IIRC they will average 21+ often times)

There are rides from SuperLo on Colonial on Sat/Sun morning as well as my preferred Saints and Sinners ride at 2pm on Sunday afternoon. I wouldn't call any of these "training" rides because many (likely most) of the riders are recreational only.


----------



## botto

handsomerob said:


> most "training" rides seem to be north or east of you. Going towards Shelby Forest or Collierville. The roads in the city are not conducive to pacelines or tight packs.
> 
> Just about every bike shop and club has a few standard rides. The two most "competitive" that you can just show up for tend to be the Trinity ride (leaves from the Kroger at Trinity Commons in Cordova) or the RB's "A" ride. I would say that you need to be in competitive shape not to get dropped. I normally ride between 80-100 miles per week and there is no way for me to keep up on either of these rides. The guys are these rides typically are racers and slow folks will get dropped, so if you can't average 20+... bring a map of the area. (IIRC they will average 21+ often times)
> 
> There are rides from SuperLo on Colonial on Sat/Sun morning as well as my preferred Saints and Sinners ride at 2pm on Sunday afternoon. I wouldn't call any of these "training" rides because many (likely most) of the riders are recreational only.


any idea when is the trinity ride takes place?


----------



## jd3

There are 3 fast training rides per week from the Peddler Bike Shop at Highland and Southern. Tue / Wed morning are 20 miles and Sat morning is 30. Latley some of the Sat morning guys have been doing 50 or more. There is a new racing team forming and these guys are fast and getting faster. There are Tu / Th night rides as well. Tue is a slow 12 miles. Thursday is 20 miles with some of the group going 17 - 18 avg. Check with the shop for times. Thrusday night is dinner & beer afterwards. Check the Memphis Hightailers website for info on the weekend Super-Lo rides. All of these start very close to UofM.
http://memphishightailers.clubexpress.com/content.aspx?page_id=3&club_id=631861

http://www.peddlerbikeshop.com/

Make any of these rides a few times and you'll soon learn where to ride from the UofM area.


----------



## botto

jd3 said:


> There are 3 fast training rides per week from the Peddler Bike Shop at Highland and Southern. Tue / Wed morning are 20 miles and Sat morning is 30. Latley some of the Sat morning guys have been doing 50 or more. There is a new racing team forming and these guys are fast and getting faster. There are Tu / Th night rides as well. Tue is a slow 12 miles. Thursday is 20 miles with some of the group going 17 - 18 avg. Check with the shop for times. Thrusday night is dinner & beer afterwards. Check the Memphis Hightailers website for info on the weekend Super-Lo rides. All of these start very close to UofM.
> http://memphishightailers.clubexpress.com/content.aspx?page_id=3&club_id=631861
> 
> http://www.peddlerbikeshop.com/
> 
> Make any of these rides a few times and you'll soon learn where to ride from the UofM area.


thanks. 

as it turns out, i was at the highland shop this afternoon, and found out about the rides. 

did not know about the saturday rides.


----------



## B-Fun

botto said:


> any idea when is the trinity ride takes place?


Don't quote me on this, but I think that it leaves at 9:00 this time of year. During the summer it was leaving at 8:00. I know a couple of weeks ago that some of the guys that do the Trinity ride left at 7:30am from a sports store (Velocity Sports maybe?) behind Shelby Farms (north side).

I know this isn't a ton of help, but thought I'd mention it. Heard they went for about 5 hours.


----------



## botto

B-Fun said:


> Don't quote me on this, but I think that it leaves at 9:00 this time of year. During the summer it was leaving at 8:00. I know a couple of weeks ago that some of the guys that do the Trinity ride left at 7:30am from a sports store (Velocity Sports maybe?) behind Shelby Farms (north side).
> 
> I know this isn't a ton of help, but thought I'd mention it. Heard they went for about 5 hours.


thanks.


----------



## lemonlime

B-Fun said:


> Don't quote me on this, but I think that it leaves at 9:00 this time of year. During the summer it was leaving at 8:00. I know a couple of weeks ago that some of the guys that do the Trinity ride left at 7:30am from a sports store (Velocity Sports maybe?) behind Shelby Farms (north side).
> 
> I know this isn't a ton of help, but thought I'd mention it. Heard they went for about 5 hours.


This is true. 9:00 am during the cold months.


----------



## Andrea138

I live in Germantown and occasionally show up to RBs, Outdoors, and Trinity rides. Otherwise, I ride around G'town & Collierville & Cordova. I'm the only person in town riding around on a Blue in a Kenda kit. If you see me out & want some company, feel free to make a U turn and chase me down


----------

